# Just curious Frank???



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I just got a 6 inch black diamond rhom and it has a lot of irredescent speckles all over it. Will the shiny silver part of the fish go away with age? Will it become dull and grey? The eyes are deep orange. Will they eventually turn blood red?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, I'm no Frank, but yes the sparkles will go away and the eyes will get deep blood red. I've got a 9 inch that probably looks the same as yours except for the eyes.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

At what size does the sparkles go away?? Will it become dark and grey?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> kamekazi Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> At what size does the sparkles go away?? Will it become dark and grey?
> kevinhaeb Posted Today, 09:35 AM
> Well, I'm no Frank, but yes the sparkles will go away and the eyes will get deep blood red. I've got a 9 inch that probably looks the same as yours except for the eyes.
> ...


Depends on the fish and age. That's why scientists are hesitant to separate these geo-varieties from the main sci name; S. rhombeus, because at maturity they all possess those red eyes.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

When does diamond black rhom get red eyes, what size? 6-7 Inches???
Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No idea. Perhaps some here who have raised them can fill in.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

dont know for sure but i would say average 5"... although it could be at any size - 3.5" or as big as 8"+ . all depends on the fish and conditions...


----------

